# Can Am inside applicator - 4WD or 2WD



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

thinking of switching from the 2WD to the 4WD on the Can-Am inside applicators. Any thoughts or advice? :huh:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> thinking of switching from the 2WD to the 4WD on the Can-Am inside applicators. Any thoughts or advice? :huh:


The 4wheel one looks good.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I find the wheels make no difference at all. Don't believe me, take them off and you can still run the head. I find it's the stainless steel runners on the head are what you half to pay attention to for ware and tear.

To me the wheels are there for show:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

And nice new signature line Mudshark, but my 2bucks worth, are still $1.95 worths, more than your 5 cents worth


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The canam 4x4 looks fun to me.:whistling2:

http://www.can-am.brp.com/


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> The canam 4x4 looks fun to me.:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.can-am.brp.com/


Yes, I think those are made in that *other* province of ours. :whistling2:


----------

